# After Effects - Trial Download



## Gast170816 (11. Juli 2014)

Wo kann man eine After Effects Trial Version ab CS5+ runterladen?
Irgendwo gab es mal so eine Seite, aber ich kann sie nicht mehr finden und aktuell finden sich nur Abo-Versionen.

PS: Ich nehme einfach mal an, dass das legal ist?! Alte Trials laden dürfte wohl ok sein...


----------



## sheel (11. Juli 2014)

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/download/Adobe-After-Effects,0301-3924.html
http://www.netzwelt.de/software-chooser/13048_2-adobe-after-effects.html
...


----------



## Gast170816 (14. Juli 2014)

Naja, das eine leitet auf die aktuelle Adobe-Seite zur Cloud und das andere ist scheinbar mehr ein Update... ich hatte so ein "Stand-Alone-Ding" gesucht. 

Bei dem Cloudding hab ich's zum Fenster wo man dann die "Apps" auswählt geschafft, After Effects ist nicht dabei (auch nicht Premiere, nur Photoshop, Audition und noch was):


----------

